# Bringing dogs to NZ



## Irishsummer

Hi all, 
I'm a new threader but have read all the previous threads on the pros/cons of moving over. I was in NZ for a year 2003 and love it and since moving back to Ire have always wanted to move back so here I am 7 years later doing just that with my new hubbie. It's really a lifestyle choice for us, we're big into the outdoors and have 2 dogs which we promised ourselves - 'if they're aren't coming - we won't go'! However the price of bringing them is jaw dropping - seriously! At the moment we're looking at €9000 for our saint (bernard) and terrier dogs. We're researching and coming up with various breakdown of costs. I'm looking for anyone who's flown their dogs out - to give their experiences. We have a few options and looking to get the most economical and straightforward route without missing any pitfalls along the way. Agencies are quoting slightly different 'extra' costs, some fly into Auckland/Nelson but we'll be based in Wellington. The export vet cert is asking for many diseases to be vacinated against which aren't in Ireland. Any recommendations welcome for agency, airline, route, paperwork etc


----------



## Panda2o7

Irishsummer said:


> Hi all,
> I'm a new threader but have read all the previous threads on the pros/cons of moving over. I was in NZ for a year 2003 and love it and since moving back to Ire have always wanted to move back so here I am 7 years later doing just that with my new hubbie. It's really a lifestyle choice for us, we're big into the outdoors and have 2 dogs which we promised ourselves - 'if they're aren't coming - we won't go'! However the price of bringing them is jaw dropping - seriously! At the moment we're looking at €9000 for our saint (bernard) and terrier dogs. We're researching and coming up with various breakdown of costs. I'm looking for anyone who's flown their dogs out - to give their experiences. We have a few options and looking to get the most economical and straightforward route without missing any pitfalls along the way. Agencies are quoting slightly different 'extra' costs, some fly into Auckland/Nelson but we'll be based in Wellington. The export vet cert is asking for many diseases to be vacinated against which aren't in Ireland. Any recommendations welcome for agency, airline, route, paperwork etc


I'm very interested to see if anyone else has experience with this. Since we'll be coming from the US we have costs like quarantine as well. I'm looking forward to any replies.


----------



## CanterburyChick

Panda2o7 said:


> I'm very interested to see if anyone else has experience with this. Since we'll be coming from the US we have costs like quarantine as well. I'm looking forward to any replies.




Hi there

I bought a cat with us from the UK 5 years ago - and the price for her was more than our airfares I think at the time it was around GBP895.00! Mad I know but I just couldn't bear to leave her behind. Dogs on the other hand are generally a lot larger and this is definitely reflected in the price so E9,000 doesn't surprise me, especially as you have a St Bernard as well.

We used Golden Arrow to ship our cat and they were excellent - couldn't fault them. They are based mid UK but are used by people from all over the UK. I've just posed a couple of questions to a friend who recently bough their large dog out from the UK in the last 18 months and will post back her findings as soon as I hear from her.

The bonus with the UK is that there are no quarantine restrictions. We saw the plane our cat flew in on and then 1.5 hours later we were reunited with her (that was into Christchurch).

The US will have quarantine restrictions and I'm unsure of which company is best to use from there. If you find out I'd be really interested to know.

Will be in touch


----------



## waynejenny

I am new to this forum and not very computer literate either so please bear with me. We are in the middle of planning the move to wellington from East Yorkshire (UK) in January. So far have flights, removal company, and first 2 weeks accommodation booked. just hit the first problem - a long legged dog!! Thought we had done too well getting his quarantine, transport and vets appointments all booked ourselves to try to save costs. this morning was given the price of his flight from Heathrow to Auckland -- £5017!!!!! I think this may be the final bill that will bankrupt us! Does this seem about right? has anyone recently imported their dog to NZ? I don't have the heart to tell the kids we cant afford it. Anyone got any suggestions - very much appreciated. jenny.


----------



## Guest

About right we are looking at 4.8k sterling and then the 10 days costs for NZ Quarantine on
top of that. I'm sure there will be more to pay somewhere. 

Our Vets bills here for Hagrid have passed the 7k mark as he has had 3 major ops. Two
cruciate ligaments and one spinal op plus the scan at £1200.

Hagrid by the way is a 70+ kilo Newfoundland so needs a big crate. Lol

Pets who'd have them.


----------



## waynejenny

Thanks Higgy,

I'm starting to calm down now and think what the hell its only money!!

"Arthur" is the forth child in our family so there's no way we could leave him. We've already had lots of tears because my sons rat cant come. I think we have already saved a few pounds by sorting out vets, quarantine etc ourselves because the agents fees were extortionate! 
Arthur needs the same size crate 9the biggest they do) as Hagrid even though he's only 22kg! because they work it out from height and leg length as a lurcher he's lanky and not much else! We were more worried about him rattling around in there, cos he's only 22cm wide!! The Kennels has suggested we get him a box specially made for this reason - we don't want him injured and a vets bill when we arrive! Besides it will be cheaper to have a box made and the airline works their costs on the volume the crate will take up, so having a skinny box may reduce the price a little more. 

Good luck with your move with Hagrid (- I love the name by the way.)
All the best, jenny.


----------



## topcat83

waynejenny said:


> ....Good luck with your move with Hagrid (- I love the name by the way.)....


Lol! So if you get another one are you going to call him 'Fluffy' - like Hagrid's dog in Harry Potter?


----------



## Guest

There won't be another one - too much heartache. We will get a Camper or Caravan instead. Lol


----------



## waynejenny

I prefer to use a tent myself - its too easy to boil your kettle, watch your tv, cook and wash in a proper kitchen and sleep in a comfy bed in a caravan!!! were's your sense of adventure? lol.

Anyway just an update on Arthur - after lots of financial juggling and heartache in deciding we simply cannot afford it, not with all the other costs of moving, I contacted the quarantine in new zealand to tell them we were going to have to cancel (- Shado-lans by the way in Levin near wellington.) they were fantastic, very supportive lovely people and they assured us that NO flight alone should cost that much!!!! 

They recommended that we contact Golden Arrow pet exporters as they deal with them all the time and get a quote from them. Andy was wonderful and even though they couldn't ship Arthur for us because they were full. He still took the time to work out a full quote for comparison - £2941 all fees, vets,flight, transfer, etc etc included - VERY HAPPY!!!!!

Andy then recommended another exporter - Ryslip near Reading, London. they have squeezed us in for the same price and same flight as the original quote - work that one out!!!

So for anyone out there looking for an exporter I would definately recommend Golden Arrow or Ryslip!! They have been really helpful and the price is much more affordable!


----------



## topcat83

waynejenny said:


> I prefer to use a tent myself - its too easy to boil your kettle, watch your tv, cook and wash in a proper kitchen and sleep in a comfy bed in a caravan!!! were's your sense of adventure? lol.
> 
> Anyway just an update on Arthur - after lots of financial juggling and heartache in deciding we simply cannot afford it, not with all the other costs of moving, I contacted the quarantine in new zealand to tell them we were going to have to cancel (- Shado-lans by the way in Levin near wellington.) they were fantastic, very supportive lovely people and they assured us that NO flight alone should cost that much!!!!
> 
> They recommended that we contact Golden Arrow pet exporters as they deal with them all the time and get a quote from them. Andy was wonderful and even though they couldn't ship Arthur for us because they were full. He still took the time to work out a full quote for comparison - £2941 all fees, vets,flight, transfer, etc etc included - VERY HAPPY!!!!!
> 
> Andy then recommended another exporter - Ryslip near Reading, London. they have squeezed us in for the same price and same flight as the original quote - work that one out!!!
> 
> So for anyone out there looking for an exporter I would definately recommend Golden Arrow or Ryslip!! They have been really helpful and the price is much more affordable!


That's fantastic news - and just goes to show you that (a) it's worth shopping about and (b) companies will charge what they can get away with. 

My hubby's called Arthur and I couldn't have left him behind either


----------

